
What Would You Say to a Principal Who Shows Your Kid a $1,639.88 Laptop? - theodpHN
http://slashdot.org/firehose.pl?op=view&id=81795427
======
chrisseaton
Fees at this school are $30,000 a year. The cost of this laptop seems
insignificant compared to that so I doubt most of the parents care.

